# manto del olvido



## AnnaGazz

Buenas tarde a todos,

Alguien sabe lo que significa esta expresion?

MANTO DE OLVIDO

Es lo mismo del italiano? Manto della carità? Manto dell'oblio?

Gracias


----------



## Paulfromitaly

E il contesto qual è?


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## AnnaGazz

Se genera mucha discusión a esta altura. Porque yo presento las opciones, y entre todas escarbamos en las opciones, y curioseamos, y nos entregamos a actividades bellamente femeninas: desgarramos velos y destapamos ollas y hacemos trizas al mal llamado manto del olvido, el muy piadoso según dice la gente. 

Aquì està, es un cuento de Luisa Valenzuela.


----------



## diegolawler3

Ciao! Bueno, intentaré expñicar lo que quizás quiera decir, sin embargo, no estoy muy segura de cómo se pueda traducir en un italiano correcto o bello (tratándose de un texto literario, me parece, no?). "Hacemos trizas al mal llamado manto del olvido, el muy piadoso, según dice la gente". Pues...hacer trizas, quiere decir, dividere qualcosa in parti molto piccole. In questo caso si parla di un MANTO, cioé il tipico mantello che compre il capo o le spalle nella tradizione iberica. Se ci pensi, la cosa più tipica per le donne è la mantilla. Quindi qui si riferisce a quell'oggetto. Quindi si potrebbe dire: sfilacciamo il mantello dell'oblio, così pietoso, secondo quanto dice la gente". Algo así.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y el contexto cual es?
Ya te he dicho en el otro hilo que "la frase" no es el con texto.

La explicación de Diego es errónea, por cierto. No se hacen identificaciones entre "manto" y "mantilla", en todo caso entre "manto" y el equivalente al italiano "coperta"


----------



## diegolawler3

Neuromante: no era un identificación. Quizás lo he escrito mal. Lo que quería sugerir era que la palabra compartía el mismo campo semántico manto/mantilla/mantel que indican 3 obejtos distintos sin embargo los tres indican la misma acción de cubrir como el manto o la mantilla pueden cubrir el cuerpo.. No creo que en ningún lugar indiqué que eran sinónimos.


----------



## Neuromante

Lo ponía por la asociación de ideas que haces con "la cosa más típica de las mujeres", todo el discurso está basado en *suposiciones* concatenadas basadas en "tradiciones ibéricas" que no vienen a cuento, y además no son reales. Un discurso erróneo.

Pero mientras no haya un contexto, como manda el foro, es mejor dejarlo.


----------



## diegolawler3

Además no son reales?


----------



## Neuromante

No, no hay ninguna tradición ibérica que tenga relación con mantos, mantillas ni nada parecido y mucho menos existe esa asociación "mujer/mantilla" o es "típico". Toda la deducción la basas en topicazos, es como decir que los italianos van vestidos de gondoleros.

Pero sin contexto, sin una propuesta de traducción dada por AnnaGazz: Es mejor no seguir...


----------



## flljob

Aunque sin contexto, entiendo que dice que las señoras del cuento tienen muy buena memoria.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Hala, voy a echar más leña al fuego. Yo entiendo por manto a la pieza con la que se cubrían antaño las mujeres la cabeza y los hombros, pudiendo llegar hasta más abajo de la cintura (lo siento Neuromante)  y en España ocurria como en casi toda Europa, amén de otras partes del mundo. De esta palabreja procede el ya antiguo manteo (manteau en franchute). Era un pieza más o menos rectangular de un tejido tupido para abrigo de las partes cubiertas. La mantilla sería la pieza más ligera más o menos con filigranas en el tejido (blonda) substituiría al manto, no olvidemos que la terminación -illa es la propia del diminutivo, aunque ahora el castellano prefiere mayoritariamente la terminación -ita. En la imágenes católicas de la Madre de Dios siempre se la representa con un manto largo azul.

Y volviendo a la pregunta que hacen, yo entiendo por  la expresión "_*manto del olvido*_" , el símil/figura utilizado para indicar que alguna acción posiblemente mala, ha quedado _tapada_ por el "manto del olvido". O sea, ha sido olvidada por el paso de los años, por voluntad expresa de los actores, por ..., etc. Algo similar a cuando decimos por España: *corramos un tupido velo*, para no ver/olvidar ciertas cosas que nos van a enfrentar con una posible discusión a quien estamos hablando .


----------



## Neuromante

Paulfromitaly said:


> E il contesto qual è?
> 
> 
> Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
> *Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Geviert

> Y volviendo a la pregunta que hacen, yo entiendo por  la expresión "_*manto del olvido*_" , el símil/figura utilizado para indicar que alguna acción posiblemente mala, ha quedado _tapada_  por el "manto del olvido". O sea, ha sido olvidada por el paso de los  años, por voluntad expresa de los actores, por ..., etc. Algo similar a  cuando decimos por España: *corramos un tupido velo*, para no ver/olvidar ciertas cosas que nos van a enfrentar con una posible discusión a quien estamos hablando.



Infatti, questo è il senso di quella frase (e senza lambiccarsi troppo il cervello con mantos mantillas e coperte). Nel contesto di quella frase (che basta e avanza direi), l'espressione in questione vuol riferirsi, in modo gentile e garbato, a une delle massime virtù dell'ozio femminile: fare pettegolezzi, ovvero  "l’abitudine di fare e scambiare chiacchiere sul conto degli altri,  riportando indiscretamente e con malevolenza fatti privati altrui e  abbandonandosi con gusto ad allusioni e commenti maliziosi" (Treccani).  

Quindi:

  "y nos entregamos a actividades bellamente femeninas: desgarramos velos y  destapamos ollas y hacemos trizas al mal llamado manto del olvido, el  muy piadoso según dice la gente" ovvero, *ricordiamo* con precisione, riportando alla memoria con dovizia di particolari, in modo indiscreto e con muliebre malevolenza , i fatti privati altrui". In breve: l'arte del gossipante. 

PS. "Manto dell'oblio" va più che bene secondo me.


----------



## AnnaGazz

Hola!

Me gusta recibir opiniones diferentes y gracias por vostra ayuda!

Pues voy a explicar el contexto. En este cuento de Luisa Valenzuela la protagonista es una profesora que dicta seminarios a las mujeres. El cuento es una deconstruccion de Barbazul, es decir, ella explica a las mujeres como se escapa de un marido-jefe que quiere dejar cerrada una puerta (como en el famoso cuento de Perrault esconde mujeres degolladas).

En esta frase, las mujeres estan en el medio del seminario pero nadie quiere hablar de la llave manchada, o sea, de la verdad detràs de la puerta. Por lo tanto, para tranquilizar las mujeres la profesora decide hacer estas "actividades femeninas"... hasta este manto de olvido.

He hablado con mi profesor (es mi tesis de laurea magistrale y él es argentino). Los dos pensamos esto sobre el MANTO DEL OLVIDO:

Se utiliza esta locución cuando no es necesario imputar a alguien por un error o una falta que haya cometido; aunque no se duda de quién es el culpable, no se tiene la intención de perjudicar esta persona, porque la falta no ha sido tan grave o porque el sentimiento de culpa es suficiente. En cuanto al término _manto__,_  es una figura retórica que sirve para dar idea de un objeto que permite cubrir u ocultar algo. La expresión se ha traducido al italiano con su equivalente _manto della carità_.

Pero vosotros teneis otra opinion, o sea lo que ha dicho geviert... (ademàs, me podrìas poner el enlace de treccani? serìa muy util para mi tener una fuente).

Asì que no entiendo màs, manto dell'oblio y manto della carità (lo que he entendido yo) son dos cosas diferentes????
O he encontrado una explicaciòn del término italiano erronea???

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Geviert

> Se utiliza esta locución cuando no es necesario imputar a alguien por un  error o una falta que haya cometido; aunque no se duda de quién es el  culpable, no se tiene la intención de perjudicar esta persona, porque la  falta no ha sido tan grave o porque el sentimiento de culpa es  suficiente. En cuanto al término _manto__,_  es una figura  retórica que sirve para dar idea de un objeto que permite cubrir u  ocultar algo. La expresión se ha traducido al italiano da chi? dove di preciso? con su  equivalente _manto della carità_.



Ciao Anna, 

potresti gentilmente scrivere in Italiano? Solo l'ultima parte con le tue conclusioni. Non è chiaro ciò che vuoi dire alla fine. In senso stretto, (cubrir) con el "manto del olvido" oppure, come già detto, correr un "tupido velo" vuol dire dimenticare qualcosa intenzionalmente, non parlarne più per evitare di ascoltare qualche verità. In tal senso, in italiano si potrebbe tradurre con "stendere un velo (pietoso)" su qualcosa. Diversamente dal tuo professore, io non andrei troppo sull'interpretazione (imputar, sentimiento de culpa e il resto). Poi affermi "se ha traducido al italiano", da chi? Dove? Il link della Treccani riguarda la voce "pettegolezzo". Nella tua frase, le donne fanno proprio il contrario, ovvero non vogliono stendere un velo pietoso su ciò che vogliono sparlare.


----------



## AnnaGazz

Allora, la traduttrice qui sarei io... o almeno ci provo!
La mia tesi è la traduzione spagnolo di un testo mai tradotto in italiano (io appunto ho scelto una serie di racconti di Luisa Valenzuela) e il relativo commento alla traduzione.

La parte finale di ciò che ho scritto nella mia tesi, tradotta in italiano sarebbe: per quanto riguarda il termine manto, è una figura retorica che serve per dare l'idea di un oggetto che permette di coprire o nascondere qualcosa. L'espressione è stata tradotta (devo usare questa formula impersonale nella mia tesi, anche se la traduttrice sarei io) con il suo equivalente manto della carità.

A questo punto, se ho capito bene, l'autrice usa l'espressione "manto del olvido" (sinonimo di correr un tupido velo) che equivale a "manto dell'oblio" in italiano... in questo caso però dice che lo fa a pezzi, perciò invece di non parlare più di fatti che erano stati dimenticati, la protagonista si diverte a spettegolare. giusto?


----------



## Neuromante

"Manto del olvido" es el olvido que se produce por el paso del tiempo. Como ya Geviert y otros te han señalado. Más que un simple "spettegolare" c_ontando chismes_, lo que están hacieno es destrozar a la gente recordando cosas malas que ya habían sido olvidadas, cosas ya pasadas. Nada que ver con la discreción que implicaría un "manto de la caridad", al contrario. Quizás el concepto detrás de "manto del olvido" no exista en italiano, pero es lo que hay.


----------

